# Killer Bees



## Farmerwilly2 (Oct 14, 2006)

Got my packages installed with no problem, the rains parted long enough to get things done.

Checked the hives this morning, now I have killer bees hanging around the hives. Kind of scary.


----------



## DoubleBee (Nov 13, 2006)

Why do you think they are killer bees?


----------



## Farmerwilly2 (Oct 14, 2006)

Yep, I'm pretty sure. I'll try and get a picture tomorrow. I didn't expect them to live up here.


----------



## T-Bone 369 (Jan 18, 2007)

KY? I suspose that there could have been a bad package but IIRC it is not possible to make that dertemination visually. Regardless, I would re-queen that hive pronto - if they are AHB you don't want them mixing genetic material with the feral population; if they are just a hot hive it will make life much easier.


----------



## damoc (Jul 14, 2007)

how long have they been flying it sounds like they are just getting settled in
a lot of confusion and bee tempers the first flying day after a package is installed.
could also bee a robbing problem if you fed syrup as you should have
on installation.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

First off there is no such thing as KILLER BEES,
That term is media hype to sell, Newspapers, Movies and other such crap to scare the bee jabbers out of the public that is scared enough to begin with.

Seems like ever Dick and Jane is alergic to Honey Bees. Nine out of ten don't even know what an EPI PEN is, yet they venture forth outdoors each day.

 Al


----------



## Farmerwilly2 (Oct 14, 2006)

I don't know. Couldn't get a picture today for the rain, but seems to me they were. Dark sunglasses (even in the rain), expensive little Italian silk suits, shiny leather shoes. Even down to the carnation in their lapels. And I'd swear that was a itty bitty silencer on the iron that one was totin. I'm new to bees, but it surely seemed like killer bees to me.


----------



## Iddee (Sep 25, 2005)

With posts like this, do you really expect us to take you seriously when you have a real problem?


----------



## gracie88 (May 29, 2007)

It was kinda funny, though.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

So Helping to scare common people with the term of killer bees on a forum is funny?
I think not, it's hard enough keeping bees as it is.
Last spring when I was trying to get home owners insurance I was told many times NO because we keep bees on our property.
Some one getting stung by our bees is highly unlikely first off. Their dieing of the sting is even less likely.
But the neighbours with horses has an easier time getting home owners insurance. If you were to get kicked by a horse you more likly to have a major injury but that doesn't have that KILLER HORSE thing tied to it.

Sorry humor way I see it.

 Al


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

I had to get farmer's insurance, not home owner's insurance, alleyyooper. That was in part to cover the outbuildings but I think a large reason was due to the apiary. The cost isn't really all that much higher, but it's annoying.

If you have Africanized bees, you'll know it. I visited a beekeeper a couple of years ago who said he had an Africanized hive and I wanted to determine for myself just how aggressive they were. Boy did I learn.

You know the way the pitch changes when you're working inside a hive and they have suddenly become all aggressive? They go from the happy buzzing pitch to that "we're looking to sting someone" pitch? The AHB did that _when I walked within ten feet._ Just standing outside of the hive I got stung twice and when I retreated all the way across the yard (maybe 60' away) I got stung three more times. A half hour later I'm still on his farm looking at something else and ZAP, an Africanized field bee returning to her hive flew by me, smelled where the others had stung me, and added her own sting to the mix.

If you've got AHB, you'll know it. They are beyond aggressive. And be careful about slinging around the term "killer bees". Your average non-beekeeper is going to get the wrong idea, and regular beekeepers are going to get all upset. If you belong to a beekeeping association and you mention this at a meeting, expect them to hound you to death until you kill that hive. Many beekeepers don't even want other beekeepers to keep a "hot" (aggressive) hive.

As for myself, I find that my hot hives survive better and produce more honey. So I'm at odds with whether or not I'd willingly kill a non-diseased hive just because the genetics were somewhat aggressive. And I'd certainly resist other beekeepers telling me what to do.

The beekeepers in the southern states have had to deal with AHB for a long time, and many of them just keep right on working those hives. They just make sure they suit up, use plenty of smoke, and be careful. So I'm told, anyway.


----------



## Iddee (Sep 25, 2005)

>>>>It was kinda funny, though.<<<<

I've met people that thought it was funny when a kid kicked the crutch out from another kid. I never saw the humor in it. I don't see the humor in causing the public to fear and misunderstand a honeybee, when they do nothing but good for us.


----------



## damoc (Jul 14, 2007)

cmon folks i think it was just meant in good humor probably it is misrepresenting the friendly bee but we are misrepresenting
the good natured beekeeper by growling at another new beekeeper
about a joke.


----------



## Farmerwilly2 (Oct 14, 2006)

It finally quit raining here so I got my picture. I was able to look it up and it wasn't a killer be after all. It was listed as apis appalacia,
or 'bubba bee'.


----------



## MrsFarmerWilly (Dec 25, 2005)

Iddee said:


> >>>>It was kinda funny, though.<<<<
> 
> I've met people that thought it was funny when a kid kicked the crutch out from another kid. I never saw the humor in it. I don't see the humor in causing the public to fear and misunderstand a honeybee, when they do nothing but good for us.



Climb down off the soap box honey, someone needs the wood. And try gathering a sense of humor with your honey. FarmerWilly has studied for YEARS and has followed this forum for as long as we have been homesteaders. He picked the perfect spot out of harms way, made his own hives and handled those little jewels like he had all his life. He checks on them first thing in the morning and starts every conversation we have with "How are our bees?" Cut a new beekeeper some slack and give the rest of the public gallery on this forum a little credit. I'm pretty sure that no one on this forum went screaming into the night because someone mentioned killer bees. I'm also sure that the folks on this forum have sense enough to do our homework and compare killer bees against honey bees and come to realize the slight chance of there actually being any in the great state of Kentucky. And for those of us "deathly allergic" to bee stings, you can bet your bippy that I have my Epi-pen strapped to my body somewhere when I venture outside.
So I say to King Bee...fly on darlin, the Queen and her bees are doin' just fine here at home.
MrsFarmerWilly


----------



## Farmerwilly2 (Oct 14, 2006)

Iddee said:


> With posts like this, do you really expect us to take you seriously when you have a real problem?


No, I suppose not. I should futher confess that I actually talk and sing to them, completely nonsense songs, utterly undignified. I was even learning a little butt wiggle dance they call the locust stomp. 

Oh, millions and brazillians of wanna be beekeepers and general public that I have sent screaming into the night, oh great unwashed masses that I have set off unto the great bee pogrom of 2009, oh keepers of the comb, I have sinned a great sin, and I ask forgiveness at the altar of wax. Shall I forever be shunned, denied the sage advice from on high? Will no one ever look down their nose at me again and throw a few scraps of info? 

Should I use a marking kit on my forehead so that all may know my sins?
Should I go run nekkid through the new bee yard beating on hive tops as pennance for my transgressions?
Should I also suck on the green persimmon of life?

Nahhhhhh, maybe I'll just keep having fun with my new hives here in my ultra secret location.


----------



## Iddee (Sep 25, 2005)

Wow-Weee...Talk about somebody being on the soap box!!!

But thanks for informing me. I didn't know it would be ok to post anything, as long as it's a joke.

I'll get started right away. Maybe a few about the homosexuals, a few about the cripple, fat people can't be left out, and of course there's always the black preacher. Sure nice of you to bring me up on the etiquette of the forum. Now that I know I can just jump the informer if someone says I step out of line, I can end this thread now and start posting my """JOKES""".

Thank You again


----------



## foxtrapper (Dec 23, 2003)

alleyyooper said:


> So Helping to scare common people with the term of killer bees on a forum is funny?
> I think not, it's hard enough keeping bees as it is.


Shesh! Develop a sense of humor ooper, you get way to uptight about this sort of stuff.


----------



## Elsbet (Apr 2, 2009)

I thought the whole thing was cute.
Srsly, if the common people are going to work themselves up into a panic when they hear the words "Killer Bees" without doing the research to inform themselves whether they should panic or not (and I always recommend not panicking, no matter what) then they deserve to be scared.
Can't live our whole lives by being scared of what we don't understand, or worrying about people who COULD inform themselves but choose not to. 

Love the pictures- they just made me smile.


----------



## copperkid3 (Mar 18, 2005)

Farmerwilly2 said:


> It finally quit raining here so I got my picture. I was able to look it up and it wasn't a killer be after all. It was listed as apis appalacia,
> or 'bubba bee'.


**********************************************************
Well........after reviewing the photos closely, I'll have to concur that it is definitely _*NOT*_ a *KILLER BEE*......

It does however look suspiciously like a *BIG, FAT DRONE*.......(*note there is no stinger!!!*) :nana:


----------



## DoubleBee (Nov 13, 2006)

Just a little explaining about why beekeepers get upset about the term "killer bees". Most serious beekeepers have little sense of humor when it comes to people saying "killer bees". 
They've fought too hard against the misconception that all bees could be "killer bees", especially when they have hives in or close to city limits. In most places bee hives are inspected yearly and anything found to be Africanized is destroyed. Lots of time and money could have been invested in those hives, not to mention future income lost. Too many people have an irrational fear of anything bee-like because of Hollywood horror movies and hyped up news stories. 
If you mention killer bees and especially you live in the south or west, where Africanized bees have moved in, it's no joke.
If this was posted on a purely bee forum, and you didn't put it in the joke forum, you'd probably get banned. 

But, I did think the photo was funny, and I agree with copperkid. Looks like a big, fat drone to me. :clap:

Elsbet, most people would call a wasp a bee, and then call the police to complain that your gentle little Italian bees have come over to their yard and stung them repeatedly, and that you are raising "killer bees", and you must get rid of your hives. No matter that you have thousands of dollars invested and your bees had nothing to do with it. 
No, they don't Google them first. (you are giving people too much credit  )


----------



## foxtrapper (Dec 23, 2003)

9acres said:


> Just a little explaining about why beekeepers get upset about the term "killer bees". Most serious beekeepers have little sense of humor when it comes to people saying "killer bees".


Perhaps you're not aware of it, but most folk on this board are in fact beekeepers. Seriously!

Of the many beekeepers I know, most are quite patient with explaining to folks what "killer bees" are. The only place I've seen tantrums thrown over the phrase is in this forum.


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

I've seen those same tantrums thrown in beekeeping associations and clubs.

Beekeepers may be pretty patient explaining to the "layman" about killer bees, but I've noticed they aren't real tolerant about it amongst themselves. 

It's fine. It was a joke. Not real funny, but just a joke. We can either take this time to argue amongst ourselves or we can post useful information for everyone else who sees this thread and comes in off the street. Y'all make the choice as to which you'd rather do.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

At the bee meeting last night some new people showed up even though they were not finding a place to buy bees for this year. These new people were a dad and his two daughters ages about 14-15 and 8-10.
They asked how they could make sure they didn't get *KILLER BEES *when they bought them. latter on the club president was talking about hot hives and said with one of them you should kill the queen annd replace her.

(1. How is a begginer to tell if they have a hot aggressive hive? Take a good look at how to install a package all that shakeing and pounding. How is a beginner who hasn't been able to work with someone to know the package that is wildly upset isnt *KILLER BEES *so the queen should be killed.

(2. People do come to forums who do not have bees and are just thinking about having some. So as bee keepers why do we want to scare them with the term *KILLER BEES*?

(3. Also why would bee keepers want to add fuel to the fire over honey bees are more dangerous than other farm animals with a term like *KILLER BEES*?
I experinced that when trying to insure my property time and time again.

*Look at that man he can only walk on a side hill since he lost half his leg some place. * Funny isn't it?


* The new people who came to the bee meeting left with one of the members selling them a nuc, A list of us members & phone numbers they can call with questions and instructions.

 Al


----------



## MrsFarmerWilly (Dec 25, 2005)

I have waited a couple of days for the posts to truely sink in. I understand the importance of Honey Bees in the chain of human life. I understand the anger of someone not being able to insure their home and property because they raise bees. I understand the frustration of a beekeeper while trying to get their neighbor to understand that the chance of actually incorperating killer bees into your hive is miniscule as compared to getting kicked by their horse. What I don't understand is comparing a man dressed AS A BEE to making fun of homosexuals, cripples, fat people, blacks and oh yes, the "fat drone" remark? How easy it seemed to stick up for these tiny insects while turning on another human being, I find that amazing. I had begun to think I had overstepped my boundries jerking certain people up on their etiquette, but now I see I not over understepped it but have made it clear in my mind what we should be afraid of and it isn't a man dressed in a bee suit, it appears we should be afraid of turning on each other and that is truly the sad part. You would think that through the eons of human developement, that particular gene would have worked its way out. 
I wish each and everyone of you well, I hope somehow, somewhere you find something to make you smile even if it is the picture of a man in a bee suit lingering in the back of your mind.
MrsFarmerWilly





Iddee said:


> Wow-Weee...Talk about somebody being on the soap box!!!
> 
> But thanks for informing me. I didn't know it would be ok to post anything, as long as it's a joke.
> 
> ...


----------



## Iddee (Sep 25, 2005)

Maybe it is all because there is something wrong with my computer. It did not bring in those photos in to first post. If it had, it would have brought an entirely different reaction from me. I would have laughed with, ""or maybe at"" him, and went on with life. If he did post them in the first post and my computer failed to pick them up, I apologize for all I said. It makes the whole post come across differently.

Of course, if he didn't, I expect him to apologize for not doing so. Either way, we have all come to an understanding and can now shake hands and be friends again.


----------

